
Best-Case and Worst-Case Scenarios - pella
https://www.edge.org/conversation/jared_diamond-best-case-and-worst-case-scenarios
======
makerofspoons
The response to COVID-19 does not make me optimistic about the world
addressing climate change at all. China reacted by covering up the problem,
the US leadership called it a hoax and encouraged a vocal group of conspiracy
theorists, and numerous countries are guilty of seizing each other's equipment
and supplies. The author does not make a convincing argument that the response
to COVID-19 by the global community was not an embarrassment. I think it
demonstrated we don't have the tools to handle a global crisis.

~~~
dredmorbius
I've been cottoning on to the political aspects of Big Problem resolution (or
mitigation or response or ...) and it's not prety.

The work of William Ophuls ( _Ecology and the Politics of Scarcity_ and _Plato
's Revenge_ especially), and others, possibly Thomas Homer-Dixon most
principally.

Basically, polities seem to fall apart badly.

